# what do you do for a living?how much you earn?



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

people...it always make me wonder what most of us do for a living. are we some sort of a professional with a high paying job that can spend ££££'s to maintain the cost and running expenses of our much loved pride and joy but use it only as a weekend car, racing purposes only, or just a hobby fiddling with it?

am i worthy of owning a skyline/GTR or am i just a trying-hard person pretending i can maintain to run this beast?

now, what do you do for a living and how much do you earn a month roughly?
you dont have to write your full name. 

ill start with myself....

nightcrawler - support worker


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

R32 GTR R32 GTR - UK Sales Manager for a Global Advertising Network


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

i think you need to re-address the options :lol:


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

Adam Kindness said:


> i think you need to re-address the options :lol:


haha a bit more! but how do i edit the poll and add more? lol


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey I'm a support worker too, well more of a young persons mentor really.

I have to be honest I don't drive my GTR much, gotta save my pennies at the mo. But having said that to me it's more of a hobby, I'm forever learning about her and one day it's my ambition to be able to take out, disassemble the engine and put back to tether again with confidence ....one day!!


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

gillsl500 said:


> Hey I'm a support worker too, well more of a young persons mentor really.
> 
> I have to be honest I don't drive my GTR much, gotta save my pennies at the mo. But having said that to me it's more of a hobby, I'm forever learning about her and one day it's my ambition to be able to take out, disassemble the engine and put back to tether again with confidence ....one day!!


so im not alone ei! so at least i know im not a trying-hard person (or we both are :chairshot  lol)


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm a window fitter lol good pay though. I work for myself and sub contract also.


----------



## Sugar_Puff (Apr 25, 2011)

I Work in a Garage doing Tyre's exhaust's brakes A/C batteries lazer alignment and i get paid in abuse from my boss lol :thumbsup::blahblah:


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

Vehicle damage assesor/ estimator / bodyshop manager / former award winning painter / ex professional footballer


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

I direct TV commercials for a well known Bristol based company where the main protagonist really really likes cheese! And his side kick is a dog that doesn't talk!

Bob


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

I work in retail support. Repairing tills & chip & pins and crap like that :shy:


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

i run a depot for one of the big 4 ...... courier companies


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm a driving instructor.


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

fourtoes said:


> I direct TV commercials for a well known Bristol based company where the main protagonist really really likes cheese! And his side kick is a dog that doesn't talk!
> 
> Bob


Can i get his autograph oh and his sidekicks paw print Bobster :clap:

Nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I run my own steel fabrication business. I don't earn enough for the hours I do


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I milk sailors down the docks and get paid in mackerel and pebbles


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

I work in IT support

my stagea needs feeding so i have to work to support IT


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> I direct TV commercials for a well known Bristol based company where the main protagonist really really likes cheese! And his side kick is a dog that doesn't talk!


Wallace & Grommet ?


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

I have a sometimes pissy but often cool job.
Personal Trainer in a rather decent neighborhood.
Often it's more like adult day care.


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm a graphic and web site designer, dealing mainly with print / websites / online digital media / photography / 3D / Flash / Macs and things like SEO and online technologies and social media


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

im a gigglo, best job by far, but then again you do get the mingers!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

skylinegts2gtr said:


> im a gigglo, best job by far, but then again you do get the mingers!


What do you do? Sit there and laugh at them! It's gigolo:chairshot


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

Mechanic - working at a bright, clean and well equipped garage.
Great place to working, but my boss can be a pain in the @$$ ...


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Im a computer programmer mainly writing/fixing 3D CAD software.

I am a fully qualified and time served mechanic too, Not so long ago that was my main job and programming a hobby, now its the other way around.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Sugar_Puff said:


> lazer


Nooooooooooooooooooo............ :chairshot


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Wallace & Grommet ?


That's them Glenn!!!

Bob


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

I make Jams and Fruit Preserves!


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

TAZZMAXX said:


> What do you do? Sit there and laugh at them! It's gigolo:chairshot


doh!


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

i am a professional escort. £350/hour. 10% discount for GTROC members on wednesday nights. and no, i dont put out on the first date !


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I'm an old skool pimp and I walk with a limp


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

I work in IT support and still live with my parents, thats why i can afford mine (just about) i dont really use it that much though


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*job??*

im a bum.:nervous::nervous:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

I work for a well known telecom's company- they are worse to work for than be a customer of, so don't hang me!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

no idea what the earning numbers relate to


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

nick the tubman said:


> i am a professional escort. £350/hour. 10% discount for GTROC members on wednesday nights. and no, i dont out out on the first date !


i do put on the first date, but thats extra, and ill do you 15% discount!


----------



## chaz_r33_gtr (Aug 6, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> no idea what the earning numbers relate to


look like per hour rates for 'professional' pigs bladder kickers ...


----------



## Jakobsen (Dec 19, 2007)

i'am a truck driver  Dont get that good a pay, but saving up will help alot lol  It isent cheap to drive an GTR... But just be shure that you get a car in good condition and whith a good running engine


----------



## GTREA (May 6, 2005)

Judging by the poll it looks like wages have gone up somewhat since I was working there in 1994.

6 quid an hour driving HGVs around Derbyshire.

I now have my own Transport company in Australia.


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

Fuggles said:


> no idea what the earning numbers relate to


the poll will at least show how amongst the people here can really afford the running cost (tax, insurance, petrol, modifications, etc.) of a skyline. if i earn less than 500 a month for example (which im pretty much sure not a lot of people here), i wont be able to keep my car on the road due to high operational cost


----------



## GTREA (May 6, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> no idea what the earning numbers relate to


I presumed it was weekly?

And all you guys are loaded


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

i presumed monthly lol.


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

GTREA said:


> I presumed it was weekly?
> 
> And all you guys are loaded


if you read from the start of the thread properly. you will def know if it is monthly or weekly :thumbsup: lol


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

shit, i thought it was annual


----------



## Huskyman (Feb 9, 2010)

I work for a company that makes heating and welding equipment.. I travel abroad a lot and get to see the inside of a lot of airports :nervous: I'm still saving for a GTR


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

I am self employed. Involved in building houses.


Terje.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

self employed military contractor/Close protection ops.

j.


----------



## Daniel Gray (Sep 10, 2010)

I am a fully qualified Toyota Vehicle Technician @ Jims Garage Toyota. Good laugh, nice work place and resources. Good place to work. Obviously it has its up and down. Good for working with the cars, GTR included.


----------



## Billy0090 (Jun 7, 2011)

im a maintenance controller for Burt Tree vehicle rentals, i make sure all the trucks./vans/cars around the heathrow area are all maintaned on time and with the correct parts. 
because most people seem to abuse rental vehicles i spend most my day saying, you shoudlnt drive it like an ass, now pay me for new tyres and a clutch uve burnt out!

and i get paid a decent wage to do that


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm an Air Traffic Controller for a well known Air Navigation Service Provider LOL...

I'm afraid I can't vote on the poll :nervous::nervous:


TT


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

rb26 said:


> I am self employed. Involved in building houses.
> 
> 
> Terje.


snap:thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

nightcrawler said:


> if you read from the start of the thread properly. you will def know if it is monthly or weekly :thumbsup: lol


In which case a lot of people on this forum don't have a box they are able to tick


----------



## Petter_Norway (Jun 19, 2011)

I work as a mecanic/technician for Tadano faun cranes, work all around Norway. Great work place, get paid to see Norway in its full glory, both in the summer and winter:thumbsup:


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Petter_Norway said:


> I work as a mecanic/technician for Tadano faun cranes, work all around Norway. Great work place, get paid to see Norway in its full glory, both in the summer and winter:thumbsup:


Sounds good. Norway's on my list of places to visit. Scenery looks absolutely stunning. I love Scandanavia in general and the people are just fantastic. Been to Sweden a few times as well as Iceland and Denmark. 

Anywhere you would particularly reccomend for the full-on Norwegian experience? 

TT


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

I do a lot of contract IT work as well as 3d modeling, cnc programing and engineering.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

rb30r34 said:


> I do a lot of contract IT work as well as 3d modeling, cnc programing and engineering.


Just need to get the order of priorety reading the other way round


----------



## Petter_Norway (Jun 19, 2011)

tarmac terror said:


> Sounds good. Norway's on my list of places to visit. Scenery looks absolutely stunning. I love Scandanavia in general and the people are just fantastic. Been to Sweden a few times as well as Iceland and Denmark.
> 
> Anywhere you would particularly reccomend for the full-on Norwegian experience?
> 
> TT


Thing you must see..

The fjords, beatiful scenery. Geirangerfjorden or sognefjorden
The aurora borealis in the north of norway
Midnight sun, day all day long...
The small farms up in the vallyes, østerdal or gubransdalen.

this is just some, there is MUCH more.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I manage the technical aspects of casting.
Quite cool.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I edited the poll to add an upper option...

University Lecturer but also with own consultancy company (fairly specialised, only a few people in the country who can do it so I'm always busy!).


----------



## GTREA (May 6, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> I edited the poll to add an upper option...


Oh well to late for me, can't vote again

Reading > me 

Anyway I think rather than the amount of money you earn....its more about disposible income.

I know when I was single and making 1/3 of what I do now I had a lot more money to spend on cars than I do now with a Mrs and two kids !!??


----------



## ehnus (Feb 22, 2010)

Contractor IT Project Manager


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

my work doesnt involve energy drinks....


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> I edited the poll to add an upper option...
> 
> University Lecturer but also with own consultancy company (fairly specialised, only a few people in the country who can do it so I'm always busy!).


many thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Arrrgggghhhh i need to change my bracket LOL


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Has anyone noticed the highest option is £3000..

the lowest is £500, so are we talking a week, a month as it's very low other wise....:lamer:


----------



## SWYD (May 12, 2008)

My pay bracket is currently lurking in the lower regions of the poll and i am scrimping and saving to be able to afford my car . I am a recent graduate and am now working as a clay modeller for a company called Concept Group International. We make concept cars on behalf of most uk manufacturers. Its not all bad as you could imagine :flame:


----------



## Tobie (Apr 22, 2009)

I am a general manager at a small furniture factory, I also do the maintenance on all the factory vehicles.

The pay and working ours differ a lot every month so I fall in between the 3 less paid options.

It is obviously much more expensive to maintain and mod a GTR were I stay.


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

i'm a plater/welder. 
been on site waiting for steelwork to arrive. unfortunately the transport company forgot to pick it up from the painters so i'm getting paid to sunbathe and eat ice-cream!
oh happy days


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

jim-lm said:


> Has anyone noticed the highest option is £3000..
> 
> the lowest is £500, so are we talking a week, a month as it's very low other wise....:lamer:


not all of us make a lot of money mate lol


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

1. nightcrawler - support worker
2. R32 GTR R32 GTR - UK Sales Manager
3. SklyaFett - window fitter
4. Sugar_Puff - tyres/exhaust fitter
5. clarky_gtt - Vehicle damage assesor/ estimator / bodyshop manager / former award winning painter / ex professional footballer
6. fourtoes - directing TV commercials
7. ianp - work in retail support. Repairing tills & chip & pins
8. souroull - run a depot for one of the big 4 ...... courier companies
9. ms33 - driving instructor
10. TAZZMAXX - runs own steel fabrication business
11. Mokkistar - milk sailors down the docks and get paid in mackerel and pebbles
12. RSVFOUR - IT Support
13. SteffanChyzak - graphic and web site designer, dealing mainly with print / websites / online digital media / photography / 3D / Flash / Macs and things like SEO and online technologies and social media
14. skylinegts2gtr - gigoolo
15. Swobber - mechanic
16. Marky_GTSt - computer programmer mainly writing/fixing 3D CAD software
17. GavGTR - jam and preserves maker
18. nick the tubman = professional escort
19. Jags - old skool pimp
20. D-Ranged - IT Support
21. herman - a bum (he said)
22. GTR Cook - works for a telecom company
23. Jakobsen - truck driver
24. GTREA - owns a transport company
25. Huskyman - works for a heating/welding equipment company
26. rb26 - self employed. Involved in building houses.
27. james1 - self employed military contractor/Close protection ops
28. Daniel Gray - fully qualified Toyota Vehicle Technician @ Jims Garage Toyota
29. Billy0090 - maintenance controller for Burt Tree vehicle rentals
30. tarmac terror - Air Traffic Controller for a well known Air Navigation Service Provider
31. Petter_Norway - mecanic/technician for Tadano faun cranes, work all around Norway
32. rb30r34 - do a lot of contract IT work as well as 3d modeling, cnc programing and engineering
33. R32 Combat - manages the technical aspects of casting
34. tonigmr2 - University Lecturer but also with own consultancy company
35. ehnus - Contractor IT Project Manager
36. SWYD - recent graduate. now working as a clay modeller for a company called Concept Group International
37. Tobie - general manager at a small furniture factory, also do the maintenance on all the factory vehicles
38. wildboy - plater/welder


nice jobs indeed :clap:


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Just need to get the order of priorety reading the other way round


Haha just for Rob, I do 3d modeling, then programming, then manufacturing and then some IT work.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

quite a good cross reference of jobs on the list i think. im quite upset i didnt make said list though:wavey:


----------



## _dan_ (Jan 24, 2010)

Built TV channels for broadcasters. Freelance project engineer/consultant


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

jim-lm said:


> Has anyone noticed the highest option is £3000..
> 
> the lowest is £500, so are we talking a week, a month as it's very low other wise....:lamer:


£3000+ actually!
First post in thread describes frequency.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

wish i was earning £3000+ lol maybe then i could get my 32 GTR back on the road some time soon instead of that thought in my head all the time that reality says its going to be a few years before mine is back on the road


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

tonigmr2 said:


> University Lecturer but also with own consultancy company (fairly specialised, only a few people in the country who can do it so I'm always busy!).


What area do you provide consultancy services for Toni??

TT


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Get paid to sit in Japan and dream of all the good things available in the UK, e.g. fine nosh, cold cider, cool summers, etc. 

Is this for real that people are signing their names to their salaries on a public forum, BTW?


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Thrust said:


> Is this for real that people are signing their names to their salaries on a public forum, BTW?


And the issue with that is..........???

TT


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

Thrust said:


> Is this for real that people are signing their names to their salaries on a public forum, BTW?



with due respect, no one has ever said their full name with exact income. this is just a poll of salary bracket for the purpose of simple analysis only and not to reveal each member's income whatsoever.

peace V


----------



## Billy0090 (Jun 7, 2011)

plus its nice to know what people do  ie if u want to rent or buy any kind of van speak to me  or if u need ur windows doin speak to some one else i saw a window fitter a few pages back


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

Im a demomlition electrician in the city. (not the c4 explosive kind)

Its a good laugh on site


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

work for a oil company onshore office bassed and on crap wages


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

Billy0090 said:


> plus its nice to know what people do  ie if u want to rent or buy any kind of van speak to me  or if u need ur windows doin speak to some one else i saw a window fitter a few pages back


+1! and may also ask opinions on their respective professions if they dont mind :thumbsup:


@major beeftank

im sure you are enjoying you job mate


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Billy0090 said:


> ie if u want to rent or buy any kind of van speak to me


Thats handy..I'll be hopefully looking to buy a 7.5T box (think Merc Atego) van to carry the GTR in sometime next year..

These your particular field matey??


TT


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

Business manager for the northern offices of IT recruitment company. 
I know f##k all about IT and sit dribbling over this forum and other car part sites all day, while the consultants do the graft.


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

Accountant working for an oil company, unfortunately i do not get a discount at the pumps! & don't get much time to be on the forum.


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

Restaurant Manager for the voted number 1 restaurant in the area! 

Graham


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

g-from-lancs said:


> Restaurant Manager for the voted number 1 restaurant in the area!
> 
> Graham


who voted? the wife?


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

bigkev said:


> who voted? the wife?


That's all that counts right???


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

g-from-lancs said:


> That's all that counts right???


that and your mum:thumbsup:


----------



## the locksmith (Oct 22, 2010)

no guessing what i do lol. poor pay but i love the job


----------



## grusom (Dec 9, 2005)

Working on the biggest blades for windpower in the world, 61.5 and 73.5 meters.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

the locksmith said:


> no guessing what i do lol. poor pay but i love the job


thats very interesting, my friends dad was a safesmith and locksmith for fishet and the things he tells me makes it sound like such an interesting job. do you do any of that sort of thing? what does your job entail exactly? or do you drill out yales and eras when someone loses their keys? are you busy?


----------



## the locksmith (Oct 22, 2010)

bigkev said:


> thats very interesting, my friends dad was a safesmith and locksmith for fishet and the things he tells me makes it sound like such an interesting job. do you do any of that sort of thing? what does your job entail exactly? or do you drill out yales and eras when someone loses their keys? are you busy?


pm sent bud


----------



## gtst lad (Mar 29, 2003)

machinery operator AUD 4500 after taxes per month, plus rent and bill free house and free fuel.... nice


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

Licensed Welder (TIG, MIG/MAG, MMA)

Welds stainless steel pressure vessels where I´m employed.


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

1. nightcrawler - support worker
2. R32 GTR R32 GTR - UK Sales Manager
3. SklyaFett - window fitter
4. Sugar_Puff - tyres/exhaust fitter
5. clarky_gtt - Vehicle damage assesor/ estimator / bodyshop manager / former award winning painter / ex professional footballer
6. fourtoes - directing TV commercials
7. ianp - work in retail support. Repairing tills & chip & pins
8. souroull - run a depot for one of the big 4 ...... courier companies
9. ms33 - driving instructor
10. TAZZMAXX - runs own steel fabrication business
11. Mokkistar - milk sailors down the docks and get paid in mackerel and pebbles
12. RSVFOUR - IT Support
13. SteffanChyzak - graphic and web site designer, dealing mainly with print / websites / online digital media / photography / 3D / Flash / Macs and things like SEO and online technologies and social media
14. skylinegts2gtr - gigoolo
15. Swobber - mechanic
16. Marky_GTSt - computer programmer mainly writing/fixing 3D CAD software
17. GavGTR - jam and preserves maker
18. nick the tubman = professional escort
19. Jags - old skool pimp
20. D-Ranged - IT Support
21. herman - a bum (he said)
22. GTR Cook - works for a telecom company
23. Jakobsen - truck driver
24. GTREA - owns a transport company
25. Huskyman - works for a heating/welding equipment company
26. rb26 - self employed. Involved in building houses.
27. james1 - self employed military contractor/Close protection ops
28. Daniel Gray - fully qualified Toyota Vehicle Technician @ Jims Garage Toyota
29. Billy0090 - maintenance controller for Burt Tree vehicle rentals
30. tarmac terror - Air Traffic Controller for a well known Air Navigation Service Provider
31. Petter_Norway - mecanic/technician for Tadano faun cranes, work all around Norway
32. rb30r34 - do a lot of contract IT work as well as 3d modeling, cnc programing and engineering
33. R32 Combat - manages the technical aspects of casting
34. tonigmr2 - University Lecturer but also with own consultancy company
35. ehnus - Contractor IT Project Manager
36. SWYD - recent graduate. now working as a clay modeller for a company called Concept Group International
37. Tobie - general manager at a small furniture factory, also do the maintenance on all the factory vehicles
38. wildboy - plater/welder
39. _dan_ - Built TV channels for broadcasters. Freelance project engineer/consultant
40. Thrust - Get paid to sit in Japan and dream of all the good things available in the UK, e.g. fine nosh, cold cider, cool summers, etc.
41. major beeftank - demomlition electrician in the city. (not the c4 explosive kind)
42. muzzer2002 - work for a oil company onshore office bassed and on crap wages
43. godzilladom - Business manager for the northern offices of IT recruitment company.
44. gtr33-mp - Accountant working for an oil company
45. g-from-lancs - Restaurant Manager for the voted number 1 restaurant in the area
46. the locksmith - locksmith (i pressume lol)
47. grusom - Working on the biggest blades for windpower in the world, 61.5 and 73.5 meters (Denmark)
48. gtst lad - machinery operator 
49. niklas -Licensed Welder (TIG, MIG/MAG, MMA)

hope you guys dont mind if anyone here in the forum ask for help or ideas :thumbsup:


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

gtst lad said:


> x x x x x x x ......, plus rent and bill free house and free fuel.... nice


wow! im sure you love driving your car and all the benefits!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Technician at Torque Developments International North, I get to play with cars all day and race all weekend


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

SteffanChyzak said:


> I'm a graphic and web site designer, dealing mainly with print / websites / online digital media / photography / 3D / Flash / Macs and things like SEO and online technologies and social media


same here :wavey:


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Im a lawyer, I dont sit in the court and stuff yet I need a some experience and I have to pass a test.

I just got my first job as a secondary lawyer in a American/Swedish Business Import/Export Company.

Voted 3000+, cant tell exactly how much I make.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

I do CAD/CAM making stuff for F1 Teams, concept cars, aerospace mock ups and props for the movie industry.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

This is what I do......










Traffic signal engineer (London)


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Cliff J said:


> This is what I do......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disgusting:runaway::runaway:


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

ASME 9 Coded welder by trade....Production Technician in Oil and Gas worked all over the world...and UK so fairly well traveled....:wavey:


----------



## Vipes R32 GTR (May 19, 2007)

im a car/bus/hgv technician (engineer ,mechanic what ever you want to call it )and in the process of opening my own garage.in my spare time i mess about with 200sx and skylines


----------



## penant78 (May 4, 2010)

I'm a bus driver.
Here is a picture of the most powerful we have (360 hp).


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

*plumbing and heating*

I own a plumbing and heating company in fife.

Manly do boiler installs.

anyone need a new boiler in east scotland ? lol


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

TURBONUT said:


> I own a plumbing and heating company in fife.
> 
> Manly do boiler installs.
> 
> anyone need a new boiler in east scotland ? lol



I have a problem with a bunny boiler! can you help?...............lol


----------



## Talski (Apr 7, 2010)

IT management consultant...boring, with no pay on public holidays...or between contracts..


----------



## ronski (Jul 16, 2009)

i am head mechanic at a ever growing garage, one of my last jobs i did was fit a new engine in a 58 plate range rover sport,,


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

I am an Aircraft Engineer, working on contracts around the world, and will change that to be service engineer for oil platforms in the Danish sector.


----------



## jamesf (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm a jeweller


----------



## Iain_21 (Aug 24, 2004)

joiner/carpenter based in the highlands but soon to move to australia for a change of scenery and some decent weather!


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

TURBONUT said:


> I own a plumbing and heating company in fife.
> 
> Manly do boiler installs.
> 
> anyone need a new boiler in east scotland ? lol


Great, now I know who to call if I need a new boiler in my rental pad in Auchtermuchty!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: (which, on a serious note probably wont be long)

:chuckle:

TT


----------



## signalr32 (Mar 21, 2011)

I clean chimneys here in Los Angeles. You would never believe but its a huge demand with a small supply of companies that do it. Yeah most people here dont have them, and the ones that do never use them, but they still need to be cleaned. LOL

:squintdan


----------



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)

I am a Prison officer here in Australia


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Aussie Godzilla said:


> I am a Prison officer here in Australia


So many jokes possible....:clap:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> So many jokes possible....:clap:


And they say there's no such thing as a job for life lol.

By the way, I sell Impregnated Wipes lol.

Hygiene Wipes
Baby Wipes
Kitchen Wipes 
Grime Wipes - better than swarfega and great if you work in industrial manufacturing


----------



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah its a never ending job, wont get laid off thats for sure!!

And the thing I found ironic is I am a pom!!


----------



## backout (Jul 7, 2011)

I have a family business that does interior furnishing fabrics and window blinds. Work hard play hard!!


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

Im a Docker, working on Ro-ro and Forest products


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

Gary&Amanda said:


> Im a Docker, working on Ro-ro and Forest products


Whats Gary doing then?


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

Swobber said:


> Whats Gary doing then?


sorry swobber i forgot to sign off, amanda is disabled and cant work. 

gary


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

I work in IT financial consulting (ERP) at the moment but fancy a change so currently looking for new opportunities.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Monthly? Oops... drafty doing comms/electrical/civil work (despite studying mechanical), majority of which is mining industry related.


----------



## arch177 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm an Audi technician


----------



## bobdawelder (Jan 1, 2007)

i clean up after Rod Bells dog


----------



## clarksta (Jun 11, 2011)

Retired playboy millionaire - very busy!!


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

im ginger so im not allowed to work


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2011)

so i might as well say what i do work as a licence welder for a government company  and yes we are well payed but at a cost are newer at home :s


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

Fibre glass pollyroof 
thanking,water prof etc etc 
in the night i'm a bouncer


----------



## Bigman (Apr 8, 2010)

Doorman!!! 12 years and going strong!!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Got to say having just gone through this whole thread we have some real fibbers on here :chuckle:
I know its been going a while but some of the posts they wouldn't dare mention on a public forum that do !!!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm kept, and sell my body for a living.


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm a Hearing Aid Audiologist and run my own business. Hopefully moving to New Zealand soon though.


----------



## Tam (Jul 16, 2004)

I teach people how to drive and operate those big slow horrible Oshkosh Tank Transporters or HET's as people call them nowadays, you may have got stuck behind them once or twice :chuckle:. Teach other LGV driver related stuff too.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Clive S-P said:


> Hopefully moving to New Zealand soon though.


Lucky sod, getting out of this s*it hole of a country.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

I breed albino bunnies  I am on the lowest pay bracket


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm a telecoms manager. Most of my money is now going into my car now. I have 2 rare as [email protected]$ cats that only eat the dearest of cat food. They're both little ******s as well.
I'm lucky enough though to have a wife that uses her own bank account for her requirements....few!


----------



## WelshJames (Oct 14, 2011)

Product engineer for Cummins turbo technologies (Holset). Just bought my first 32GTR and I am wondering if I earn enough lol.


----------



## r32bob (Jun 7, 2011)

WelshJames said:


> Product engineer for Cummins turbo technologies (Holset). Just bought my first 32GTR and I am wondering if I earn enough lol.


Nice, thinking if I can afford mine too, BTW nearly applied for your exact job a while back how you finding it?

I'm a PhD student studying vehicle simulation, which basically means I get to play with motion based driving simulator and a 800hp rolling road.

Bought my R32 GTR in summer, resting it up for winter now can't wait for spring to break it back out!


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

i work in CGI (visual effects for big screen hollywood films) 

example of my work on ironman 2


----------



## r34grunn (Aug 17, 2011)

i'm working at the dutch army and have a r34


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

I work as a Senior Analyst for a large phone company 

Narrowly missed out on being business manager for xbox subscriptions mind which would've been an awesome job tbh


----------



## ColinR33 (Dec 4, 2010)

Engineering manager for acompany that designs and fabricates modular oil and gas processing plants.


----------



## Mr Bizzle (Jul 17, 2008)

I recently moved jobs to be the Product Manager (Digital Publisher) for Auto Traders non car consumer titles. Bike Trader, Caravan & Motorhome Trader & Top Marques. Prior to that I was the Assistent Head of Motoring Retail for Haymarket Motoring (Whatcar?, Autocar & PistonHeads)


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm a penetrator.

I penetrate for a living


----------



## ferruh4real (May 10, 2007)

i design data centres for clients in financial, transport, retail, oil&gas, government sectors etc.... and i dont earn as much as my boss who is on holiday half the year


----------



## jdmchrist (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm an ex conveyor belt splicer and now i've just got my heavy machinery operator diploma. If someone has a good opportunity for me, just pm me please! I'm willing to travel!


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

lawyer....


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd definitely in the last option, over £3000. That's only £57.69 per week.


----------



## HarryW (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm a Composite Design Engineer working with mainly F1 & LMP...and a small bit of Aerospace/general engineering.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> I'm a penetrator.
> 
> I penetrate for a living


best job! :thumbsup:


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Bricklayer.


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Aircraft Engineer.


----------



## Sentra-gtr33 (Jan 15, 2013)

Sales manager for short term insurance brokers


----------



## moddingdog (Mar 31, 2008)

Aircraft Engineer.


----------



## Gaz. (Mar 4, 2013)

Mechanical Engineer at the UK's largest powerstation.


----------



## shh! (Nov 9, 2008)

I dig holes........
sometimes little ones.......
sometimes kin great big ones!!!


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

CIO at a bank.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

CT17 said:


> I'd definitely in the last option, over £3000. That's only £57.69 per week.


I thought it was per day ;-)


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

Started my own business 9 years ago selling drums and cylinders of Ammonia to the refrigeration/Heat Treatment and water treatment industry, not very sexy, so we then introduced selling Nitrous Oxide to the tuning industry and recently started supplying Ultra high spec CO2. Thats the UK side of things,

In Phuket i have a Zorbing company where we push people downhill in big balls full of water. Perks of the job? Get to see a lot of skinny Aussy & Thai women in Bikins.

As you can probably imagine. Life is quite Sh1t.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Operations Director at a large outsourcing provider


----------



## sparkso (Nov 4, 2011)

Plant machinery driver - Mainly Diggers and Telescopic Handlers


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

I work as Automotive diagnostic sales and support for a company called Tolerance. I work in Norway, and sell Hella Gutmann diagnostic tools called mega macs and give technical support to workshops. 

About sallary, dont know if it can be compared to UK, but i make around 60.000 - 65.000 GBP a year. 

Asim


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

i own and run half of a 330 acre arable farm and also a share holder in a contracting company where i run the workshop rangeing from welding right through to complete engine rebuilds. 
the title of this thread should really be how much disposable income do you have not gross income.


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

Electrical / Electronic department head on a 6th generation deepwater drillship.


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

Trader at a large investment bank


----------



## ForgingEngineer (Aug 31, 2012)

Operations manager for forging / machining aerospace company. :flame:


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

scoooby slayer said:


> the title of this thread should really be how much disposable income do you have not gross income.


yeah it makes sense. 

good to see people having great jobs =) no wonder they can afford to spend £££££s on their cars :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

Taff1275 said:


> Electrical / Electronic department head on a 6th generation deepwater drillship.


Who do you work for? I've worked with Mux systems on deepwater drilling rigs for about 20 years now for various drilling contractors.

Ally


----------



## Julesthecat (Feb 15, 2012)

Unemployed. Bought the gtr with my redundancy cheque the day I left. Didn't make sense before that as I commuted 60 miles a day. You only live once.


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

GTR ally said:


> Who do you work for? I've worked with Mux systems on deepwater drilling rigs for about 20 years now for various drilling contractors.
> 
> Ally


Ally, i work for Ventura Petroleo a Brazilian company and offshore Vitoria at present.


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

Julesthecat said:


> Unemployed. Bought the gtr with my redundancy cheque the day I left. Didn't make sense before that as I commuted 60 miles a day. You only live once.


 im not the only fool then lol :chairshot:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: i spent almost all my student funds for my 32

yeah... we only live once :squintdan


----------



## AleX-34 (Mar 6, 2013)

I am a coach driver in Denmark, I live in Sweden so I do a bit of effort, but is worth it, I am actually one of the drivers that get PAID For real, I mean I make about 4-5000 a month, so it's not bad at all. I am about to get my second Skyline R34 and my first GTR. 

AleX


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

I was a sniper in the army,but transfered to the REME as a Recovery Mechanic...


----------



## bobdawelder (Jan 1, 2007)

i trained as a diesel fitter in a ladys knicker factory...women would come for a fitting.. i would hold up the garment and say... diesel fitter!! boom boom!! actually i weld... alot... mostly a certain old datsun...


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

private educator and education consultant. when I was building my R32 in 2006-2008, I had really hit the jackpot and was in five figures a month until 2011...when I became an unemployed student.

will start working again in May, and by the end of the year, I should have the personal discretionary fund replenished in time for the first R32s to be legally imported into the US under the 25 year rule. I'm actually looking forward to starting with a blank slate and doing everything right from the get go. Only thing I haven't decided is whether to strip the interior for track use, and whether to design the fuel system around using the 98RON E10 that we get at the pump over there, or to go for E85. Toluene...not an option in the US. <sigh> running toluene was excellent


----------



## knighty84 (Jan 24, 2013)

scoooby slayer said:


> i own and run half of a 330 acre arable farm and also a share holder in a contracting company where i run the workshop rangeing from welding right through to complete engine rebuilds.
> the title of this thread should really be how much disposable income do you have not gross income.


Totally agree I think how much people earn is irrelevant, it's more to do with how much disposable income people have, I for instance don't earn a huge amount of money but don't have much in the way of big bills where as someone earning big money but also has huge out goings to go with it


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Full time sports gambler, not that I'd recommend gambling to anyone, it's a tough old game that takes alot of learning, and not many make it long term. The perks are I don't pay any income tax legally, which I don't feel guilty about because I pay all the other taxes, including over 5k in petrol tax per year, but mostly being FREE to choose my own hours, work from home and come and go as I please, which is great!


----------



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

Wireless Networking Sales Consultant - Commission is your friend


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 30, 2011)

Business ERP and IT consultant/develupment, just another slave to a booming business :chuckle:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I think discussing salaries on an open forum is a little too much no? Us British keep hush hush about salaries but I seem to remember the Americans are rather open about it.


----------



## Dave C (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm a freelance video producer and currently working a contract in the city for one of the big investment banks. Was only a 9month contract, 2x years later i'm still here


----------



## Econ (Jun 8, 2006)

Manager of the Technical Services team at a US Software company that sells Portfolio management software to Banks\Asset managers etc.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

FRRACER said:


> I think discussing salaries on an open forum is a little too much no?



Don't you think the horse has rather bolted on that...??? We've only been discussing it for the last 5 years!!!

Folks are clearly comfortable doing so and it's interesting (even useful) to see what other folks do for a living. Perhaps some cross-trading of skills etc...


:chuckle:


TT


----------



## Traumtänzer (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm a trained draftsman, worked for some time in 2 different companys and made it to an craftsmaster in the last one with 4 assemblers that I managed.
Done their holidays, the purchasing for my department, do everything with the customer and his construction side, the lot.

But the money was shit as hell so I went for the industry and now I'm working for Merc in northern germany in the assembly line (boring as hell and not even fantastic money to balance it out :runaway: )

Now looking for something new, also trying to find something in the UK to get more international experience.


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

I work with pole dancers - money is irrelevant  enough said.


----------



## Spawn (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm an Electrical&Electronic Engineer. 

Working for a globally known German engineering company as Senior Design Engineer in Energy Automation department. I'm in business since 2007.


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

Senior Toolpusher on a 7th-generation Ultra Deepwater Drillship


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

Ex bouncer , now house husband .

Salary = £0k


----------



## Night stalker (Mar 24, 2015)

Pressure welder been working for Alstom for the past ten years now they've recently been bought out by GE


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

jonnypolish said:


> I work with pole dancers - money is irrelevant  enough said.


Are they cheaper to hire than English dancers?


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

Got girls all over the world  * not strippers*


----------



## Barno1971 (Apr 11, 2015)

I paint runways


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Sustanon250 said:


> Salary = £0k


doing ok then with '2013 GT-R stage 2 & 2004 911turbo' :chuckle:


----------



## sam_j (Dec 20, 2015)

I am a Product Development Engineer at Jaguar LandRover. Specifically I'm in Powertrain Calibration.


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

I spend 3 years offshore on wind farms.. Earning around £200 a day.

Recently (5 weeks ago) went self employed working for a courier company delivering parcels and believe it or not.. Most days I have earnt more than I was offshore and I'm home every night!

It's not for me though, I miss the turbines!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I know a girl who works for Amazon as a delivery driver who makes almost 1000 a week but she works all hours of the day 6 days a week to achieve it.


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

Yeah some of the drivers are on under £1 per drop so needs to do insane numbers to make a living! 

Luckily the company I work for pay very well per drop


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

I am about to start a new role in materials handling. Specifically warehouse and logistics. Hoping to earn enough to scratch the R34 itch I currently have.


----------



## slim69 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hgv fitter I don't get paid just insulted once a week


----------



## Idrees (Apr 17, 2015)

Full time Motorsport Engineering student 

..and a director of two small companies (both car related).


----------



## chodjinn (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm a wastewater network modeller, civil engineering/hydraulics. Salary = not enough! But I only work 37.5hrs a wk so can't complain!


----------



## WKZ 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

I work in Car Sales for a living so anything from Double the Final option on the poll to struggling to make the third option down in the November/December months lol.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

sam_j said:


> I am a Product Development Engineer at Jaguar LandRover. Specifically I'm in Powertrain Calibration.


I'm in and out of CB and Solihull a bit, will look out for an R33 

Saw two BCNR33's parked together in Vauxhall plants employees car park


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2016)

I work for a big importer/exporter in the North east... we do tuning and lots more.... 

I personally just manage the parts day in day out make sure orders get there on time etc  

all the best 

Kieran


----------

